# Never seen a Pepsi bottle like this......



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

I was out at one of my foundations about to give up because after 2 hours I hadn't found much of anything except a few Ball mason jars....I was going to leave because it was starting to sprinkle. At the last second I decided to walk around the area a bit more, I knew there had to be a dump area somewhere but with the over growth of poison ivy and blackberry bushes it was hard to tell if there was anything on the ground or not....
    More or less this bottle found me the dump and a sore back!! It was covered with moss on top and I actually slipped and fell on this very bottle...the fall knocked the wind out of me so I just laid my head back on the ground a minute and from that point of view I could see under the overgrown poison ivy field[:'(] was a huge area of bottles sticking up from the ground.....and a pretty good sized rock about 6 inches from where my head hit the ground!!! Any way I'm ok and didn't get poison ivy!!!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a close up....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Bottom.... Pic is not very clear and it was kinda hard to read anyway....

 I think it says.....

 Dossin's (??) food prod's
 Detroit, MICH  REC (or REG couldn't tell)
  A                      14
 DES, PAT 120277
  6       MF   46
 (with a large T shape in between the M&F)


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 7, 2010)

it's an embossed paper label  ,with out the paper label... dates to "46"


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info!! I wondered if it was supposed to have a paper label...and I think its my oldest Pepsi bottle yet!! Probably worthless with no label....except I see the value in it and its a keeper for sure in my book!!! Almost broke my back slipping on the darn thing to[:'(]


----------



## green dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

now what about the other bottles sticking up out of the ground ?? 

  good find - has to be more ( that's what ppl keep telling me  . 

  ~ AL


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey Green dragon...I posted  a few more pics under the soda category and the digging and finding...also some stuff in unexpected discoveries...
    The bottles I kept were the Fluff and a Ball liquor bottle and a few others....I need to go back and probe for more....I just pulled stuff up that was sticking up out of the ground...nothing much special but I kept a few anyway just cause they were unusual....and I haven't even took them outta the car yet[]...to much junk in my trunk...bottles and wagon parts!!
   I'll post the rest tomorrow after I get them cleaned tonight!! That is if I'm not out and about.....[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woodswalker
> 
> Thanks for the info!! I wondered if it was supposed to have a paper label...and I think its my oldest Pepsi bottle yet!! Probably worthless with no label....except I see the value in it and its a keeper for sure in my book!!! Almost broke my back slipping on the darn thing to[:'(]


 
 Actually you have a decent bottle there. Even without the paper label you can still tell where the bottle was used, which could prove of interest to someone. A lot of these have no town names and those are worthless. It may not be worth much but it's not worthless.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks...thats good to know...I don't think I'll part with the back breaker tho....it makes me more hopeful on going back to this foundation....I've gotten stuff from the 70's off the top...now that I found the dump I pulled out a bottle from the 40's oh and thats where I found the broken bitters bottle awhile back....
    The foundation it's self has me baffled...the roof has caved in on it and then sections of it look newer part of it is rocks and then theres cement that was added later I'm guessing....It must have been quite a house going by the size of the foundation!!! Theres even pieces of the linoleum(more like plastic paper) and I found a part of a toilet in there to...oh and some real ugly green plastic like place mats.....It's almost like they just got up and walked away from their home one day and left everything behind....Theres even a old washer laying in there....


----------



## towhead (Jun 7, 2010)

Amanda....are you getting any ticks out in the woods/fields?  I generally won't go out in the fields until the end of June.

 -Julie


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 7, 2010)

Julie....Ticks have been terrible here...I normally take my dog Gizmo with but I kept finding ticks on her and in the bed so she had to stay home this time...She was pretty mad at me to!!! I didn't find any on me yesterday, but then I went straight home and jumped in the shower because of my fall in the poison ivy patch!! never had it but I'm not going take any chances!!!
  Amanda


----------



## towhead (Jun 7, 2010)

Awwwww....poor dog!  My yellow lab was pretty lucky around my house-lotsa' swamp?  But, head up to the "hunting land" and geez, 35 ticks in a day!  Good thing with him, was they're real easy to see, as his hair would stick up- usually- if he had one, and he got tick inspection every evening! Yuck I hate those things.  They are at their worse here from the beginning of May til mid June. 

 -Julie


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2010)

ah yes thats a good bottle dossins detroit, ill get ya some info,  theres some michigan guys on here somewhere?? it would be on my shelf


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: woodswalker
> 
> I was out at one of my foundations about to give up because after 2 hours I hadn't found much of anything except a few Ball mason jars....I was going to leave because it was starting to sprinkle. At the last second I decided to walk around the area a bit more, I knew there had to be a dump area somewhere but with the over growth of poison ivy and blackberry bushes it was hard to tell if there was anything on the ground or not....
> More or less this bottle found me the dump and a sore back!! It was covered with moss on top and I actually slipped and fell on this very bottle...the fall knocked the wind out of me so I just laid my head back on the ground a minute and from that point of view I could see under the overgrown poison ivy field[:'(] was a huge area of bottles sticking up from the ground.....and a pretty good sized rock about 6 inches from where my head hit the ground!!! Any way I'm ok and didn't get poison ivy!!!


 be carefull around the ivy also be safe out there!


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2010)

heres some info i found on dossins   http://www.lesliefield.com/other_history/dossins_and_their_legacy.htm


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link...I really enjoy learning the history behind my finds!!!
   And I will be more careful from now on...Would have been bad if I had been hurt because I left my phone in the car! And I've never had poison ivy...I could roll in and not get it but my sister was so allergic she had to go to the hospital on numerous occasions!!
   Amanda


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 8, 2010)

Here's the paper label and ACL from Dossins.


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 8, 2010)

Embedding image per Amanda's request.


----------



## green dragon (Jun 8, 2010)

cool  

  Keep em coming - cause it makes me  happy to see I'm not the only one digging 'modern' glass and keeping it  

  DO be careful, I know, stepped in a gopher hole the other day  hiking in to the dump, ow..... 

  hope to get out this week, we'll see what the schedule brings. 

  now.. as for that out and about  without us...............

  ~ AL 



> ORIGINAL:  woodswalker
> 
> Hey Green dragon...I postedÂ  a few more pics under the soda category and the digging and finding...also some stuff in unexpected discoveries...
> Â  The bottles I kept were the Fluff and a Ball liquor bottle and a few others....I need to go back and probe for more....I just pulled stuff up that was sticking up out of the ground...nothing much special but I kept a few anyway just cause they were unusual....and I haven't even took them outta the car yet[]...to much junk in my trunk...bottles and wagon parts!!
> I'll post the rest tomorrow after I get them cleaned tonight!! That is if I'm not out and about.....[]


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 8, 2010)

[][]Well I was out and about last night after work....decided to take a walk down the beach and see what rocks I could find.....I walked about a mile and a half down the beach and found some pretty ones and some nice fossils...and I found a bit of beach glass to...most of it I threw back into the water because it was still to new feeling...
   I hope your ankle is ok...I'm a first class klutz so me falling and being bruised up is nothing new...don't tell anyone but I fell out of the fork lift one day at work...Don't even ask how...it was a long time ago!! All I know is I had some pretty skinned up knees and they ordered me a pink hard hat....

 Thanks for embedding that pic Jerry!! Very cool to see what the label looked like!!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 8, 2010)

wonkapete ~

 Great photos!  I'm curious to know what the date is on the Dossins ACL ?  And while I am in the question asking mode, does anyone know exactly when the paper label bottles with the vertical "Pepsi-Cola" around the shoulders was first introduced?  I know the acl version ( according to morbious_fod and the Ayers book) was first introduced in the early 1940s, but I'm still a little uncertain as to when the paper label standard version showed up. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. 

 Thanks,

 SPB


----------



## wonkapete (Jun 9, 2010)

Bob, the ACL is a '48.


----------



## ncbred (Jun 9, 2010)

While we are on this subject....I have a few of these and need some paper labels.  Is there anywhere that sells them online?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 9, 2010)

ncbred ~

 Great question, and something I looked into myself a while back. And althought I found a ton (and even purchased a set) of the old 7up lithia labels, I was unable to find a single Pepsi label except for those that were attached to bottles, with most examples being in pretty rough shape. Please post here if you or anyone else stumbles onto any.

 Thanks,

 SPB

 P.S. ~ For wonkapete ... Thanks.  Any date yet on the first standardized paper label bottles?


----------



## bhainesinnc (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks so much for this thread, for I also have some pepsi bottles I had questions about, the one posted, on his fall...I'm clumsy also! Mine was bottled in Greenville, NC, also with no paper-lable, and the picture's posted with the paper lable, and the ACL, been trying to figure my ACL that is just like it, this one was bottled in Fayetteville, NC, would post pictures, but have problems with it, and stumpknocker had been helping me out, but havn't heard from him in a few days and hope he is OK. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes I'm pretty clumsy...but was glad to have slipped and fell on that bottle...and Becky(I'm a clumsy Female bottle digger) Sorry I just saw your post and had to say something....one of the gals at the gas station called me sir...they couldn't see me thru the window I guess[8D]

 Amanda


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 18, 2010)

Stopped at antique store yesterday....they had 2 of these bottles one in MINT condition...ACL's  one was 4$ and the good one was 5...should I pick them up or at least the good one? $5 isn't to high right?


----------



## madman (Jun 19, 2010)

for that price id grab em up!make sure the paint is ok!


----------

